

Ask HN: What do you think of my app [2]? - jungl

Last month, for the Android version, we have gathered a lot of feedback from various source and we have been working to improve the app and the global experience. We had 700 new downloads. We have fixed a couple of things on the back-end and the app has been stable for few weeks.<p>The iOS version has been released after all. It&#x27;s still a MVP and we are working on an update to keep up with the Android version.<p>For those who don&#x27;t know Jungl, it is a place to share and discover mobile apps with your friends and people you can relate to. Everyone selects their favorite apps. You can browse other people&#x27;s selections and see their discoveries. Like Tinder, Jungl is a swipe left or right and learns from your habits.<p>We are working at putting out new updates as people find things the app needs, so please let me know of any feedback!
======
jungl
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jungl.andr...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jungl.android)

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/jungl/id966840643](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/jungl/id966840643)

FAQ: [http://www.jungl.com/wp/?p=338](http://www.jungl.com/wp/?p=338)

Here the link to my previous thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8984047](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8984047)
Thanks to all the guys that tried the app and gave me their feedback. It is
very much appreciated !

